# world wide pharmacy



## tangolima (May 26, 2011)

has anyone ever ordered from them? i am thinking of ordering 10mg nolva tabs, just trying to figure out if this is legit or not. i dont trust any of the research chem sites, dunno why, just dont. i will not run anything untill i have proper pct in hand, so im kinda stuck. also, srry if this is not the right place to post this topic at, seemed like the best place tho. thx in advance, tango.


----------

